# Budget Deep Drop Rod/Reel Question



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Any recommendations for a Hand Crank Deep Drop Rod & Reel for using in 400' - 800'
using 80 lb braid & 2-3lb weights?

Like to stay around $ 500 or so..

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-t...st-reel.html?gclid=CMSj6Li7wNMCFYc2gQodxfoM3Q

A little out of your price range but an awesome reel. You can use the electric to raise the lead when you just need to rebait and the hand crank to fight the fish if you choose. If you want to use a hand crank only reel there are a bunch with high retrieve rates under $500


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/wtb-2-electric-reels-819146/

Sea-r-cy had a couple of Diawa Super Tanacom S 800 for $250 each in the link above.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd snatch those up for sure. That's a deal. Once you real heavy lead up a few times you're going to wish you had an electric.


----------

